# Crochet pattern help, please



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello,

I am crocheting afghan squares and the pattern calls for a "piggy back double crochet" but does not explain how to do it.

The pattern states: Stitches used: Sc, Dc, pbdc - piggy back double crochet

I sure hope someone here can help explain it to me!

Thank you - Copper Penny Kids' daughter


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

Did you find it on the pattern? It certainly should say how to work that sticth...maybe it's not until you actually work the stitch that they break it down for you? I have crocheted for years but have yet to run across a stitch called that LOL! 

Who is the pattern by? Some more info on the pattern may be helpful in getting you an answer....

Let us know!
Shawna


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

wow. doesn't even show up on a google search.

I'm guessing they mean 2 dc in one. BUT...same questions Shawna had  where did you find the pattern and can we check for it online maybe?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

woohoooo!! I found a reference! dunno if it's the same as the pbdc in your pattern..but it's a start! (it's talking about back post double crochet, but maybe that's what your pattern wants?)

BPDC: yo, insert hook between stitches of row below from front to back and around the back of the post of the stitch from right to left. Yo and draw yarn back around the post. Yo and draw through 2 loops. Yo an draw through final 2 loops.

from THIS site...really cool basketweave pattern hat...I'm thinking of using it for an afgan.


----------

